# Muthu likes to sit on the bottom ledge of my desk while I work



## dridur (Dec 9, 2014)

He likes to give me company while I work. Eventually he falls asleep there . wish the lighting down there wasn't so dark!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sooo sweet


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

How cute is that!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I can make it out with the lighting.
Oh how cute Muthu is!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww sweet baby


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

He's adorable

Nadine


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

He's precious!


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

What a sweetie.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Cutest thing ever!


----------



## dridur (Dec 9, 2014)

yes and it's nice to have company too .


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

So adorable!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

OMG too sweet. Our office is very dog friendly, sometimes I will take my dogs pillow along with my dog and go to work. He loves sleeping on my desk while i work on my computer.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Aw - that's cute!


----------

